# Stowe 1/23/2010



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday 1/23/2010

*Resort or Ski Area: * Stowe

*Conditions: * High 20s, Bluebird day, minimal wind, skied off hard pack on trails, mixture of windblown pow and hard pack in the woods...mainly hard pack

*Trip Report: *

Headed up to Stowe last night knowing conditions would not be ideal due to lack of recent snowfall.  My brother had borrowed my camera on a recent vacation and I was happy to have it back as I haven't taken any ski photos this year.  Some pics came out pretty good, but my view finder sucks, especially on a bright sunny day.

I only had one voucher for the season, but my two best drinking buddies from when I lived in town were up for the weekend along with their two kids and the grandparents.  As I pulled into town, I was surprised to find the snow pack in the valley to be lower than what we have on the seacoast of NH; kind of rare.  Had a great night out with my friends after they put their kids to bed back at the hotel with their Grandparents.

As my luck would have it, my friends were staying at Topnotch and the room package included lift tickets and they had an extra voucher.  Made my day as I knew I'd get to come back hopefully when conditions were more prime.

After the great night out, I awoke early and headed up for some turns alone as my friends were moving at more leisurely pace.  I parked at the Gondola and did some of my favorite woods off of Chin Clip and Chin Clip itself.   Groomers were skied off hard pack even at 9AM.  Bumps on Chin Clip had mediocre lines, but were rock hard making it difficult to really rip it.

Chin Clip bumps:







'Big Tits' Woods:






The snow was far from great, barely good, but it was beautiful days and it's rare to have such great views to Mt. Washington and the Whites. 

From the Gondola at distance:






Zoomed: 






While the snow conditions were far from ideal.  The weather was perfect.  The views inspired me to hike the Chin. I hadn't skied the Chin in five years, so it was time to head back I headed up solo.....and I mean solo.  No one was heading up and I didn't see a soul up there.

The hike Up:






View to the Adirondacks in the West






Whiteface....again, view finder sucks, so I was basically shooting blind






North to Jay:






As mentioned, I was hanging with my old drinking buddies.  Between the previous nights festivities and my hike up, I was 'haggered' to put it lightly.  Here's me, alone on the roof of Vermont






Some people would discourage skiing the Chin alone.  I'm comfortable doing Profanity alone, but certainly wasn't going to attempt Hourglass or anything off the Northface.

Looking back towards the ski area on the lip of Profanity






looking down the chute






I was pleasantly surprised to find the snow up high to be AWESOME wind blown styrofoamy snow.  It was dense, but had pockets in places to get up to mid boot.

Looking back up:






2nd part of chute:






3rd part






after the third part, there a several different ways you can go that lead back to a traverse that will take you back to Chin Clip.  I found what I thought was a good one with lots of fresh snow only to dead end in a jungle of soft wood trees.  Had to spend about 15 minutes 'swimming' through the forest in waste deep snow and dense trees.

not fun, looks like this :lol:






but I made it back to Chin Clip and then ducked back into Angel Food to finish up what is in my opinion, the best 3000 vert of resort based skiing on the East Coast.  Settle down Whiteface folks.  I've never been there   Sorry Sugarloaf folks, you got nothing on Stowe, same as well to the Sugarbush folks 

Angel Food:






Fairly spent from my adventure, I headed back to my car for a beer, just like the good ole days.  The Stowe Gondola Parking lots are the best ski in, ski out tailgating spot in the East.

Went over to meet my friends and ski a few mellow runs with them and their 5 year old over on Spruce.  In watching them this week and 2knees last weekend with his little girls, I really can't wait to experience the same.  

Had lunch in the beautiful Spruce Camp.  I know that this facility gives Steaux it's name and it is expensive for lodge food.....though it's the best East Coast Lodge food I've had.  That said, you can find deals.  Two draughts was only $8.50 and a HUGE plate of French Fries was $4.

After lunch I headed back over to the Mansfield side and did Bypass Woods followed by Goat Woods to Lower Goat pictured below.






All and all a FANTASTIC day.  Snow was perfect, but it was great in the places it needed to be and the crowds really weren't bad at all.  I never waited longer than 5 minutes in the singles line for any lift.  Longest wait was actually for the Over Easy Gondola.

Stowe certainly needs snow right now, but I still walked away with the same thought I always do when skiing there.   Stowe is the finest piece of skiing real estate in the East.


----------



## JD (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice.  Great day to be outside!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome TR! :beer:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2010)

real nice pics glad u enjoyed the nice weather.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

Real nice report DHS.  I too am a believer that the mountain is what you make of it, regardless of size, conditions or weather.

Our sport has always been subject to the weather - just accept it as part of the great outdoors.  I have a great day just being logged off, outside in the mountains.


----------



## JD (Jan 24, 2010)

Wanted to mention....you can ski right to taft at the bottom of profanity and take the LT down to chin clip right where the traverse out to the food starts..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2010)

That was the intention and I knew that I needed to work my way left at the bottom of profanity before heading right back towards Chin Clip.  I just went for an opening where I saw the best snow, which was great until it closed out on me.  It had been five years since my last trip up there, ten since I've spent considerably time, so kind of a Chin n00b again, I guess.


----------



## JD (Jan 24, 2010)

If you don't make that left and end up right there are some gross creek beds too that can really suck to try and cross/get out of.  Spent some jail time in there myself.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Jan 24, 2010)

Niiiice pix DHS


----------



## Edd (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice report.  Awesome pics up top.  I had no idea you could see Whiteface from Stowe.


----------



## reefer (Jan 24, 2010)

Great report and better pictures!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

Well done DHS!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2010)

Edd said:


> Very nice report.  Awesome pics up top.  I had no idea you could see Whiteface from Stowe.


Only if you hike. Definitely not visible from the ski area proper.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 24, 2010)

Great report DHS....I'm headed up there the 1st and 2nd.....hoping this weather event doesn't kill conditions too much.....(crossing my fingers)

Thanks for the beta.


----------

